# 1980's Jotul 3...top baffle??



## gparzych (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,
I've been looking at some older Jotul 3's lately and I have my eye on one.   I went to take a look and the top of the stove was detached and there is not a top baffle plate underneath...do these stoves have top baffles?  Can anyone point me to an exploded view of a 1980's Jotul 3?


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2012)

There were variations on this model. I don't think the original 3 had a baffle, but the 3TD and 3TDIC had a top baffle.


----------



## gparzych (Jan 19, 2012)

This is definitely a straight up "3" model. I'm looking at buying it (used obviously) for hearth mount in my fireplace.  I want to gain some heat when we're having a fire instead of spending $$ to have a fire.  

It looks like there are mounts cast into each side (inside) for a top baffle, but I'm thinking if the original 3 did not have a top baffle they probably used the same shell for the other models with a baffle so the mounts are still there.  Seeing the mounts made me suspicious that a part was missing, but I've heard from a few sources that this model may not have had a top baffle at all (but I can't find an exploded view, or a "definitive" answer!).


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2012)

Give Preston Trading Post a call, they have a lot of Jotul knowledge. Also, I think Woodman's has parts diagrams and are very helpful. Maybe you can use a 3TDIC baffle in the old 3? It's worth asking.  

http://www.prestontradingpost.com/
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey, I just checked woodmans and it looks like the Jotul 3AP (ashpan version) did have a baffle and a cat. It's part #76 and they have it listed for $96.93. I'm not sure how this would work in a non-cat version. You might want to make up a temporary baffle out of steel and experiment to see.


----------

